# What sort and how many fish can I keep in a 120 liter tank.



## Puddycat

Just posted this in the tropical section but I noticed after that there have only been 4 posts this year in that section so thought I should also post it here. Sorry if it breaks any rules (feel free to delete if this is a problem)

Anyway here goes (again)

Got a 120 liter fish tank for my birthday yesterday from the girlfriend but I am very new to keeping fish and need a little help. While my water sorts itself out in the tank I have been to the aquarium shops today and had a look at some fish which I think would suit my tank type, water temp and size and I made a list of the ones I liked. So to start with and before any questions here is the list I made of the fish that I figured could maybe work together and with my tank.

Molly (silver, dalmation)
Zebra fish
Sterba's corydoras
Siamese fighting fish
Guppy
Dwarf gourami
Caridina shrimp
Ghost catfish
Maingano
Agassizi's Dwarf Cichlid

I think those names are correct, it's tough to know as I live in sweden so have translated the names to english.

So those are the fish I have seen that I like and my tank is 120 liters, water temp is set at 26 degrees C. What I would like to know is how many fish I should start with in my tank and which of the above I should get and how many of which ones works best together and in time what would the max number be in my tank as I have no idea!

It is prob a tough question but if anyone could just write me an example list using my list above of what I could actually house in my tank and what would be a good mix to give me an idea of numbers etc then it would be of great help.

Oh and one more thing..... Can anyone recommend any algae eating fish that would work in my tank as I don't think I have any of those on my list apart from the shrimp.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Angelfish2

Right away I can tell you betta is a no no. You could get barbs, but they nip so they wouldn't be able to go with fish who have long fins. You could put angels but only 2 (one female and male). Variety of platies and mollies are good. Guppies go good too but with a tank like that I wouldn't. (Too big for such little ones). I have gouramis and they are quite aggressive so I wouldn't get them, unless they are pearl gouramis. Or if you only get one. High fin plecostamuses are really cool and good with eating the algae. Zebras are annoying but are good for cycling. They are pretty fast but can get killed. Maybe some of the bigger tetras? And a few catfish too. Don't get cichlids, they are too aggressive, way too aggressive, I returned mine to the store. Only way is if your tank is just cichlids.


----------



## Daniel18

Hey Guys,
I have a 120 liter fish tank with the following fish are they too may fish? do I have to get rid of some? or is it ok? I am quite new to fish tank keeping, so please bare with me.

4 harlequin rasboras
3 Glass Catfish
2 Albino brittlenose catfish
3 Pakistani/yoyo loaches
3 neons (some have died)
4 Bolivian rams 

I would highly appreciate any help

Daniel


----------



## Amy-manycats

Hi and welcome to PF. I would not have 4 bolivian rams, that size tank is too small for 4 ( 2 pairs?) to have a teritory each. Glass cats really want to be kept in a very quiet tank and in a large group to get the best out of them.

The tetras and rasboras are schooling fish and want really to be in a good sized group of their own kind too, at least 6 of each. Yoyo loaches I have neer kept so I know nothing about them I'm afraid.


----------



## Angelfish2

How big do the rams get? IF more then 5-6 inches, then you should maybe think about returning one.


----------



## Amy-manycats

Rams - Its not how big they get they are cichlids ( albeit the calmer less aggressive kind) they will be territorial, want to pair up and try to breed. 2 pair and there will be tears before bed time unless its a big tank, tanks with more floor area rather than higher are better too.


----------



## goose101

I have yo yos and honestly.. I would only put them with robust fish.. They don't attack but the constant moving and interest can scare small shy fish...


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

Yo yos in my aquarium can be a little aggressive wouldnt keep them in a community aquarium again, make sure you add a large group of tetras and not just the 3 they wont display their natural behavior and are very shy.


----------

